# My puppy pees on the floor, only when my husband is home??



## AnnaMcCL (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, 

We have a 14 week Olde English Bulldogge puppy. He's an awesome dog, and has been almost too easy to train. He comes to his name, sits, lays down, shakes, asks to go outside to use the "bathroom", and generally listens extremely well. He hasn't had many accidents inside for the past three weeks, but over the past week it seems that he has multiple accidents only when my husband is home. Yesterday he literally walked over to me, walked to the door, and while staring at me he immediately peed on the floor. I immediately interrupted him by picking him up, giving him a firm (not yelling) "NO!", then putting him outside. 15 minutes later he did the same thing, I did the same thing (this is how I've housebroken him from the beginning). Later in the evening he peed ON my husbands side of the bed, which he has done one other time as well (obviously we didn't learn the first time!). He also peed on the floor by my husband's side of the bed the night before while my husband was in the shower. I just don't quite understand. He LOVES my husband, follows him everywhere, and gets more excited to see him than anyone else! Today he didn't have any accidents... but, my husband was at work from 7am-8pm, so I'm pretty sure it's not a health issue. Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Does your husband also punish at him for peeing?
If not... that's probably why he's choosing to do it near him.

Stop trying to punish him, stop putting him outside for punishment. It will teach him nothing.

Don't let him roam if you can't watch him, take him out very often and praise him for it. Don't just put him out the door.


----------



## renjbaker (Oct 7, 2013)

I JUST posted a similar situation. I have a 13 week old golden/cocker mix who is very well behaved and is the sweetest thing. Potty training has been frustrating only because it's SO exhausting and it's hard to watch him every second! We do crate him when needed and he's never pottied in it which is great. BUT, for some reason he has all his accidents when my husband gets home. I don't get it! I do think my husband loses track of time and isn't as diligent about letting him out. The dog also gets the most excited with my husband. I feel like I make all this progress during the day and then it's lost when my husband gets home.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

He will get better, its the nature of Puppy hood, they get super excited around their favorite people, or do submission pees (not always out of fear, but just to acknowledge the person's higher status, puppies are the bottom of the food chain) just keep praising for appropriate potties... and hang in there.... Mine used to pee every time my roommate (their fave person) reached over to pet them-- and we have had Five!)....


----------

